# Sparky with questions again!



## owdon (Sep 29, 2010)

Hello All

Sorry its been a while since ive been on here...spent some of the Canada fund on a wedding!

I have been looking at most of the job sites & there still appears to be a demand for Electricians...

Can anyone point me in the right direction for a company willing to 'assist' with the nesseccary LMO etc...

Ive had a reply today from a major firm in Toronto who will not entertain my application until i have PR status...understandable on one hand, but missing a very skilled & capable worker on the other!!

Just one leg-up to start me off would be amazing...

Any ideas are always appreciated!
cheers


----------



## Auld Yin (Mar 10, 2009)

owdon said:


> Hello All
> 
> Sorry its been a while since ive been on here...spent some of the Canada fund on a wedding!
> 
> ...


You shouldn't cut off your nose to spite your face. Getting PR status takes from 6-9 months whereas the employer getting an approved LMO then you applying for a TWP, being approved and getting over here could take up to six months. Having a PR is truly much better because it means you;re not tied to any one location or employer. While you are job searching process your PR application.


----------



## G-Mo (Aug 17, 2011)

Auld Yin said:


> You shouldn't cut off your nose to spite your face. Getting PR status takes from 6-9 months whereas the employer getting an approved LMO then you applying for a TWP, being approved and getting over here could take up to six months. Having a PR is truly much better because it means you;re not tied to any one location or employer. While you are job searching process your PR application.


I agree. Why not apply for PR through the Skilled Worker Program?


----------



## Jan74 (Jul 18, 2011)

G-Mo said:


> I agree. Why not apply for PR through the Skilled Worker Program?


I agree, and his occupation is actually on the list, so why not do it?


----------



## guitsax (Oct 10, 2011)

Hi Sparky, from another electrician, I went down the route of PR and the whole process has taken just on two years -- I have been applying for ages and it seems its not in an employers interest to apply for permision to employ someone outside of the country - the hoops they have to jump through!! -- and then the government talk about skill shortages!! -- why don't they they just make the process shorter and easier for the potential employer.?? 
Anyway I am thinking I will have to bite the bullet and make the move early next year and hopefully find work quicly once there.

Good luck ( if you do decide to go PR route -- do your own application rather than am agent -- a lot cheaper!!)
guitsax


----------



## Tomod1984 (Mar 20, 2011)

Guitsax, have you been waiting two years even with an offer of arranged employment?


----------



## guitsax (Oct 10, 2011)

Tomod1984 said:


> Guitsax, have you been waiting two years even with an offer of arranged employment?


No mate, sorry got wires crossed, did'nt have an offer, gave up on that, just went down the PR route under skilled worker. I suppose if you are lucky enough to get an offer in place it might only take the 6-8months. 
I suppose the other way of doing it is going on a recce and actually going to see companies -- face to face maybe then one would entertain the idea of an offer of employment.

I had an opportunity after about 12months into the process and thought I could apply for a work permit but was told by an employment agent in Vancouver that because I applied under a skilled worker visa application. I would'nt be able to get a work permit. 

Again, do they actually want the skills or not!!. Hope you have better luck than me --
On the other hand if you are not doing a recce it is probably worth doing something rather than nothing -- get your application under skilled worker visa in
and before you know it , it will be time to move. 

Cheers for now
Andrew


----------



## Tomod1984 (Mar 20, 2011)

Thanks for your speedy reply!. I am lucky enough to have a job offer, just in early stages of getting LMO approved, ( feels If potential employer Is in no rush!!) As he's never employed a foreign worker before, he is unsure of what he needs to do!!. I was thinking of going TWP route but I gather PR is the way forward?


----------



## guitsax (Oct 10, 2011)

No problem -- wow thats brilliant -- well he has to write to get permission to employ someone from outside of Canada etc... 
Best to have a look on Cic website Welcome to Citizenship and Immigration Canada with regards to PR or TWP

I suppose you could go on a WP( I think you get 4 years from 1Aprill 2011) and whilst there apply for your PR.
I don't know what the time frame is for a W/P and for PR with job offer -- maybe you should email the website and ask the question>

Cheers for now 
Andrew


----------



## Tomod1984 (Mar 20, 2011)

Is a WP valid for 4 years?? Again thanks for the reply


----------



## owdon (Sep 29, 2010)

Hi Guys
Im reading this with interest...

TOMOD1984...how did you get a job offer, just out of curiosity, did you fly out & do some chasing?

Being Self-emp'd im having to work my butt off to save the funds needed (fed skil work) & save to fly out for a recci...!


----------



## guitsax (Oct 10, 2011)

Just what I read on that web site, something about a new law that is for the workers protection -- check to be sure.


----------



## Tomod1984 (Mar 20, 2011)

guitsax said:


> Just what I read on that web site, something about a new law that is for the workers protection -- check to be sure.


Ok cheers Andrew, much appreciated.


----------



## Tomod1984 (Mar 20, 2011)

owdon said:


> Hi Guys
> Im reading this with interest...
> 
> TOMOD1984...how did you get a job offer, just out of curiosity, did you fly out & do some chasing?
> ...


Hi owden, im lucky enough to have family in St Catharines, ON. The job offer is through their connections!! But I still feel like I need a plan B. I'm planning on flying out just after the new year to meet some people. I think I underestimated the immigration process I naively thought it would be straight forward!!!


----------



## owdon (Sep 29, 2010)

Hi Tomod1984...
Well done for using your connections! but i dont blame you for the plan b....
Im hoping to fly in January for 2-3 week recci...
Can i ask what trade your looking at?


----------



## Tomod1984 (Mar 20, 2011)

owdon said:


> Hi Tomod1984...
> Well done for using your connections! but i dont blame you for the plan b....
> Im hoping to fly in January for 2-3 week recci...
> Can i ask what trade your looking at?


I'm an electrician (non industrial), good luck and all the best in your journey mate, we need the patience of a saint!!


----------



## Cafreeb12 (Oct 12, 2011)

Tomod1984 said:


> Hi owden, im lucky enough to have family in St Catharines, ON. The job offer is through their connections!! But I still feel like I need a plan B. I'm planning on flying out just after the new year to meet some people. I think I underestimated the immigration process I naively thought it would be straight forward!!!


Nothing is straight forward with any immigration. It took me three years to finally get that piece of paper and I had a husband here! It's a mountain of paper work. Back then I had to get police clearance from every place I'd lived since the 8th grade. The police laughed at me when I went in to one city where I had only been a child and needed the paper saying I had no record at all. I did it anyway. I don't know what it's like now but, back then it was strict and difficult and lengthy.


----------

